# How do you make a chicken and egg omelet?



## doyle369 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey

as title says

I have chicken breast fillets

eggs

milk

olive oil


not sure what it needed


I am new in the kitchen


Hope you can help


Thanks


----------



## doyle369 (Jun 19, 2009)

anyone?

Thanks


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 19, 2009)

OK.. It all depends on what you are looking for. 

You need to pre-cook the chicken.  You can fry, saute, grill, bake.. whatever flavor you prefer. 
Get all your ingredients ready.  I would want cheese, a little green pepper, onion, mushrooms.. add or remove any ingredients you don't want. 

Saute the veggies so they are just a bit softened. Dice or slice the chicken and add to the veggies. 

Take the egg, beat well.  Get your olive oil hot in the skillet.. not smoking hot! 
Pour the egg in the skillet and cover for 40 seconds with a lid(very important), Loosen the egg all the way around, quickly place your ingredients on one half of the egg, salt and pepper.  Fold over, cover again. When done remove from the skillet immediately.


----------



## doyle369 (Jun 19, 2009)

Jeff G. said:


> OK.. It all depends on what you are looking for.
> 
> You need to pre-cook the chicken.  You can fry, saute, grill, bake.. whatever flavor you prefer.
> Get all your ingredients ready.  I would want cheese, a little green pepper, onion, mushrooms.. add or remove any ingredients you don't want.
> ...




Thanks

Ill give it ago

cheers


----------



## doyle369 (Jun 19, 2009)

I want it high in protein


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 19, 2009)

I would probably poach the chicken first. I usually make frittatas where I would saute whatever veggies I'm using, add the diced chicken and pour the beaten egg over the top. Cook over low heat and then run it under the broiler to finish the top.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 19, 2009)

doyle369 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Ill give it ago
> 
> cheers


Oh.. just enough oil to cook the egg in.. you don't want to deep fry it.  You can also use butter, but you have to cook a bit cooler to not burn the butter.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 20, 2009)

My take on this is a bit different, but similar.  Dice the chicken and saute' in a hot skillet with 2 tbs. cooking oil, a light sprinkling of salt, and 1/2 dsp cayenne pepper.  Stir frequently.  Remove from the pan and sweat 1/2 onion that has been diced.  Combine with the cooked chicken.  Add 2 tbs. each, butter and flour to the pan and stir while cooking until a thick paste is formed and has lighlty browned. Slowly stir in chicken stock, milk, or water until a rich gravy is formed.  Season with salt, sage, and pepper.  Remove from heat.

Great a mild cheese, such as Havarti, Muenster, Mozzarella, or Jack cheese.  Beat together the egg with a splash of milk.  Melt butter over medium heat in a clean, non-stick pan until bubbling.  Add the egg, cover, and cook over simmering heat until the egg is set all the way through (about three minutes).

Spread cheese over the cooked egg and remove from teh pan, folding it in half as it slides onto the serving plate/platter.  Serve with the chicken gravy over the top, and with a toasted english muffin and a dark, rich honey, such as buckwheat or wild.  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 20, 2009)

goodweed of the north said:


> my take on this is a bit different, but similar. Dice the chicken and saute' in a hot skillet with 2 tbs. Cooking oil, a light sprinkling of salt, and 1/2 dsp cayenne pepper. Stir frequently. Remove from the pan and sweat 1/2 onion that has been diced. Combine with the cooked chicken. Add 2 tbs. Each, butter and flour to the pan and stir while cooking until a thick paste is formed and has lighlty browned. Slowly stir in chicken stock, milk, or water until a rich gravy is formed. Season with salt, sage, and pepper. Remove from heat.
> 
> Great a mild cheese, such as havarti, muenster, mozzarella, or jack cheese. Beat together the egg with a splash of milk. Melt butter over medium heat in a clean, non-stick pan until bubbling. Add the egg, cover, and cook over simmering heat until the egg is set all the way through (about three minutes).
> 
> ...


 
yum!


----------



## Claire (Jun 21, 2009)

Hmmm ... funny, this just came up in my mind on another thread.  But you can make egg fu yung as well, which is just an omelet by another name.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 21, 2009)

Claire said:


> Hmmm ... funny, this just came up in my mind on another thread. But you can make egg fu yung as well, which is just an omelet by another name.


 yes with gravy


----------

